# Hello From Michigan



## Tom and Fran (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello,

Just joined the forum which I didn't even know existed until this last weekend, when a Keystone rep told me about-it.

Not new to Outback' have owned several of them since 2002, I currently own a 2006 and we are moving up to a 2015 soon.

Just purchased a 326RL this last weekend and will take delivery in a month or two depending on the factory.

Tom


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome! Lots of good info here, and as a seasoned Outback owner, I'm sure you have info to share. And congrats on your most recent Outback purchase!

Todd


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the group! Where at in Michigan? I grew up in Kalamazoo.


----------



## Tom and Fran (Feb 10, 2015)

H2oSprayer said:


> Welcome to the group! Where at in Michigan? I grew up in Kalamazoo.


I'm originally from St. Clair Shores, But now live in Roseville. Just north of Detroit by a few miles, we kid here that we live north of Canada.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tom and Fran said:


> Welcome to the group! Where at in Michigan? I grew up in Kalamazoo.


I'm originally from St. Clair Shores, But now live in Roseville. Just north of Detroit by a few miles, we kid here that we live north of Canada.
[/quote]

Welcome. I done lots of boating on Lk St Claire as a child. Grew up on the SYdenham river in our back yard that flowed into St Claire


----------

